# NYC area 38 Catamaran for Fall Charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Greetings, I am part of the crew for a catamaran based out of Port Washington-Manhasset Bay area available for charter for day,evening, or even longer sailing voyages. Passengers up to 12 people may be on board. If you would like to have your event on Catnap, please send a response to this message board or to [email protected]

Details can then be discussed more directly as to your personal needs and wishes.


----------

